# Silicone mold making



## marghewitt (Jan 30, 2014)

Just thought I would share. I had no idea making my own silicone molds for embeds was so easy. I used Soft 107 silicone from MPK Enterprises. It cost me $42 including the shipping for 2 pounds of the stuff. This used about one quarter of it? . . . maybe less. I wanted small round embeds so I used grape tomatoes and did the strawberry just to see what kind of detail it would show. I think it is perfect.


----------



## AnnaO (Jan 30, 2014)

WOW!!!!
That strawberry looks good enough to eat!


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is a picture my daughter took of the fake one (on the bottom) and a real strawberry.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, those turned out awesome.  Did you freeze the tomato's and straberry first?


----------



## TVivian (Jan 30, 2014)

I love those! I have that silicone and have been wanting to make a mold of something.. I just can't decide on what.


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to tell the fake berry from the real one, nice coloring job.


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 30, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Wow, those turned out awesome. Did you freeze the tomato's and straberry first?



No I did not freeze it first. I did not even wash it. I should have planned a little better and covered more of the berry but I did not know how easy it would be to take it out. It was sooooooooooooo easy.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 30, 2014)

It looks like you got the cherry tomatoes out without smooshing them, too!  Really nice job!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow!!  That is soooo cool! That strawberry is just amazing!


----------



## gurdeep (Jan 31, 2014)

Are the fruits real and then you poured silicon over them if so that is amazing


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 1, 2014)

gurdeep said:


> Are the fruits real and then you poured silicon over them if so that is amazing



Yes I used fresh fruit and then tossed them into the compost pile. I also did a blackberry mold. The blackberry in the picture is made of Melt and Pour soap.


----------



## Jeanea (Feb 1, 2014)

These are awesome


----------



## mkstylessoap (Feb 1, 2014)

What firmness silicone did you buy? I saw there were a couple options


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, that's a good question!  And, do you freeze the soap before removing it?  With the one deep narrow silicone mold I have, I needed to do that.


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 2, 2014)

mkstylessoap said:


> What firmness silicone did you buy? I saw there were a couple options



I used Soft 107 from MPK Enterprises and so far I have only done melt and pour in the molds I have made so no I have not frozen them. When I do regular cold process soap I am sure I will freeze them after cure to remove.


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 2, 2014)

I also made molds out of some pencil top erasers! These are almost 2" tall


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 2, 2014)

marghewitt said:


> Yes I used fresh fruit and then tossed them into the compost pile. I also did a blackberry mold. The blackberry in the picture is made of Melt and Pour soap.



Wow .. I never would have guessed that was a soap berry, it looks absolutely real!


----------

